# Sticky  This thread could save your life



## MiketheElder

For all the newbies on this site, please read this twice.


-----------------------

The date was Dec. 29 1999. Me and 3 friends were fishing a few hundred yards of Metro beach. We were on 6 &#8220; of good ice there was a light breeze blowing in shore with a little misty rain. 
I was sitting facing shore, in a one man shanty, door open My friends on buckets next to me. Out of nowhere a powerful wind hit me in the face. It was so strong it made me stand up and when I did my shanty blew from under me. 
There were approx 50 persons on the ice and everyone started running at once towards shore. By the time we got to 100 yards form shore, our progress was stopped by an open pressure crack, only 8 foot wide. All 20 of us on the wrong side of the crack, looked for options with in minutes the crack was 10 foot. We were on an ice chunk 1/2 by 1/2 mile.
I made my first call 911 when I realized the ice chunk was not connected to shore. After 1/2 hr passed we could hear sirens . Another 1/2 hr passed and the wave height was 2 foot and I realized the ice was sinking and breaking at a slow rate forcing us to walk further out. The temp dropped 20 degrees and a snow squall blew in. I made my second call and my phone went dead. Another 1/2 hr. finally a boat. Harrison fire dept. showed in a 14 ft jon boat with an 8 hr. motor. Wave height was 4 ft. and the light was fading. Eight persons made it on the boat , one fire fighter stayed on the ice with us. 1 hr later we found out the boat almost sunk and they were sending out a hovercraft. The Fire fighters light went dead and radio got wet. (no flares) we watched as the hovercraft drove from Metro to Ginos 1/2 hr later 3 got a ride on the Hovercraft. 
12 still on the ice including my 2 friends. I know the lake and could barely see with the dark and snow we were passing Metro. Into the big lake I knew it was bad. We long ago left our gear on the ice and watched it go under as the ice sunk in the ever increasing waves. We were forced to keep heading out on thinner ice. 
Another hour of cold wet hell. It was time to lay on the ice covered with 2 inches of water. Clothing was freezing. Finally a helicopter. As they lit us up I could see the ice swelling up to up and down by about a foot. I thought it was from the helicopter turbulence pushing on the ice. It was a 20 min. ride to Selfridge and 10 min ride back due to wind. Another 1/2 hr. As the light hit the ice I could see it was swelling 3 to 4 foot and I lost sight of my friends only yards away. I fully realized This was wave action and the ice was about to break. Another flight off me my 2 friends and 3 person along with the fire fighter left. Another half hour. We were lying on only a approx. 300 yards of ice, water on both sides. This time the light scared the hell out of me. Ice was breaking up and flexing terribly. I was the last one on the Helicopter. I felt a relief that I couldn&#8217;t describe and felt sick that my friends one person and the fire fighter were still out there 
As we lifted off I watched the ice break up completely . The waves and ice chunks were huge. 
My one friend did not have a life jacket on he was holding on to a hunk of ice that kept rolling his hood froze to the ice and it turned him under. He was exhausted and let his arms go, giving up. He saw a bright light and thought it was the end . It was the helicopter. The rescuer dunked and grabbed him. They got everyone accept my other friend and Fire fighter, who were picked up by the hovercraft. On the way back in the hovercraft it ran out of gas and capsized found 20 min later by the Helicopter.
Later we found that our group had our last rights read to us by a priest from shore and that we had drifted into Canada past the light .
I commend the Cost guard They were the only professionals that Could have helped us. also the Fire fighter who was involved on the ice.


Ed Michrina 

------------------------------------------------------------------------
I bought a Mustang Survival Suit because of this thread and I plan on buying one for my son for Christmas.

I'm glad I've gotten the chance to know you, my friend.

Big Mike


----------



## Connor4501

A great reminder as ice season draws nearer...


----------



## skid

Thank you big Mike for posting this again, Thank you Ed for sharing your experience. So glad you are with us today.


----------



## Thunderhead

Holy crap. Close one, too close. 

That Firefighter deserves the highest honor and respect. That man has some serious sand.


----------



## lovetofsh

Very happy you are still with us my friend, thanks for the reality check for all of us that enjoy hardwater fishing. It doesn't matter if we are new on this site or even the most seasoned veteran - a bad day on the ice could happen to any of us. We "all" pray it won't happen to anyone. excellant life experience......


----------



## GonzoFisherman

My god--that sounds terrifying


----------



## lkmifisherman

OK......So maybe I won't take up ice fishing!!!

At least not on any of the Great Lakes.....

LMF


----------



## Firemedic

I have a friend who is a Lt on Harrison Twp FD. He tells me all of the time of the ice rescues they respond to. Those Mustang suits are expensive, but WORTH it. We have 7 on our Rescue. I can tell you first hand, those suits will save your life. I have been in ice rescue situations/training, where I have been in the water for over 6 hours, and not so much as a pinkie got cold. Mike, thanks again for this reminder.......


----------



## JDHUNTER

Thanks for sharing that with us, what a story. glad a turned out ok. Thank god for the people that risk thier lifes to save others.


----------



## Steve

Also make sure you read the excellent Ice Fishing Safety article on this website.


----------



## ifish4eyes

That's one of the reasons I wear my life jacket. Cause I'm not goin out like that.


----------



## muckamuck4

I have never though about wearing a life jacket while ice fishing. Sounds like a good idea. I know a few min. could be the difference between life and death, but wont you die fairly quickly due to hyp?

Thanks for the story. Its a good reminder that we are not above mother nature.


----------



## MiketheElder

You can overcome hypothermia, you can't win against water in your lungs.


----------



## ifish4eyes

Expected Cold Water Survival 

Temperature Fahrenheit-------------Exhaustion/Unconscious----------- --Expected Survival

32.5---------------------------------------- <15 min. --------------------- 10 to 45 min.
32.5 - 40----------------------------------- 15 - 30 min. ------------------ 39 to 90 min.
40 - 50------------------------------------- 30 - 60 min. ------------------ 1 to 3 Hours
50 - 60------------------------------------- 1 - 2 Hours ------------------- 1 to 6 Hours
60 -70-------------------------------------- 2 - 7 Hours ------------------- 2 to 40 Hours
70 -80-------------------------------------- 3 -12 Hours ------------------ 3 to Indefinitely
Over 80------------------------------------ Indefinitely --------------------- Indefinitely

Also experts say that if you fall through and are not out in five minutes your going to need help getting out.


----------



## JDHUNTER

That's good to know!


----------



## just ducky

MiketheElder said:


> You can overcome hypothermia, you can't win against water in your lungs.


MAYBE! But duck hunters (of which I am a hopelessly obsessed one) have died on Saginaw Bay in recent years (in water shallow enough to walk) from Hypothermia. Yes, drowning obviously kills, but cold does kill too! So don't be fooled into thinking that it can't!


----------



## just ducky

Yes this is a great reminder for all of us, and I'm not trying to be facetious here, but what's the moral of the story? Many of us have been out on areas of the great lakes on 6" of ice before without incident. And I'm not suggesting it isn't dangerous to do so...I've ice fished since I was knee-high, and my attitude is any time you're ice fishing, you're taking a risk...PERIOD! But I still do it, just as most of you do. So again, what's the moral of the story? What do we want the newbie to know? My reason for asking that is I believe you can post that story all day, scary as hell, and potentially tragic as it is, and we're all still gonna see the news stories about guys getting caught on a floe this winter there. Things happen, and can happen to any of us. So what do we really want people to know. Obviously be careful and use your head, but what else...watch the weather forecast? Don't ice fish when there's an off-shore breeze? I just don't know what to tell someone about when ice is "safe enough"? Is there really such a thing? Sounds like I'm criticizing your post, and I'm not intending to. Just seems like a broken record that never ends....


----------



## Topshelf

A Life jacket wont save you from hypothermia.

I fell in once while out duck hunting. It was in December in Anchor Bay. I had on waders and a heavy GI camo coat. I was only in the water about 1 minute at the most. The air trapped inside my coat kept my arms and shoulders dry. From there down I was soaked. It was probably around 30 degree's out and the wind was blowing pretty good. By the time we got to shore and I got in the truck and stripped down to warm up (15 minutes tops) I was shaking very hard, couldnt move my fingers and was in bad shape to say the least. Hypothermia is some nasty stuff. It literally took me all night to get rid of the chill. I was lucky we were so close to shore.

What most guys dont realize is what its really like to go into the water in the winter. I could not imagine going in the water a half mile or more from shore when there is ice, and surviving more than about 15 minutes. If you do get lucky enough to pull yourself out of the water, can you imagine walking a half mile to shore, soaked to the skin with the temps below freezing? 

I grew up in the Algonac area and every single year guys go out on ice thats questionable or 2, 3, 4" of ice. Most of the time they either just fall through or get stuck on a ice flow like the above story. They then have to get rescued by either the Coast Guard or local FD who are risking their lives to do so. The fisherman usually end up losing their 4 wheelers/snowmobiles and other gear and even sometimes drown. 

My point to this ramble is be safe and be smart when you go out on the ice. Don't endanger yours or someone else's life when the ice conditions are questionable. 

*Hops off of soap box*


----------



## HunterHawk

wow thanks for the great story..... and i thought going in up to my chest was bad... it is scary as heck when you keep trying to get out and the ice keeps breaking though.... at least i was smart enough to keep my gun above my head and my radio out of the water.... well it went in the water but somehow got it out without it dieing on me... quick thinking i guess... the ice can be fun but also dangerous... be safe and catch lots of fishes i plan on it  
-hawk


----------



## MiketheElder

Ed, I hope you don't mind me posting on this thread again. We've had a lot of newbies join up in the last year.


----------



## wildcoy73

Biggest thing he was saying is becarefull, you never know what can happen. I have been blessed by the lord to be with us. Three years ago while fishing in Febuary on the river for stelhead I took the spill we all dread. Was in rubber waders with no belt and it took no time for them to fill and formyself to go under. due to a knife around my neck I was able to cut the waders and a lucky rock caught me and put me back up right. Had a little explaining to do to newago cops when I walked up to my truck in the skin. Did not take him long to have emergency rescue out on the seen.

At that time I have seen it happen to others and allways thought I would not be one of them. That day has change the way I enjoy the outdoors. Plus the wader I will buy.
Ice is a living object it grows and dies in a way so never take your gaurd off it on any lake. And when on the great lakes remember the lake is more powerful than yourself.


----------



## eddiejohn4

Thank God you survived, that was some experience. Thank you for posting also as ice fishing is a dangerous sport and one must be as careful as possible. And even then it can turn treacherous in a heart beat.


I hope all have a safe and fun season.


----------



## Sutton

I remember that rescue I was 13 at the time, just a reminder no ice is completly safe ice, kinda weird I was reading this and thinking about how me and my buddies rode our 10 speeds up to ginos and down near metro to see the action and all of a sudden I here sirens and see lights ends up being an appartment complex up in flames acrossed the road Im pretty sure no one was hurt I give coast guard and fire departments big credit I hope everyone has a safe and sucsesfull ice fishing season good luck


----------



## kmonty

Scary stuff, i had that happen to me up in Marquette. 3 years later, i joined the Coast Guard. So here i am today, stationed in Grand Haven Michigan, going through my ice rescue training! I hope to god we have good ice this winter!


----------



## James Dymond

I think i might have took on that 8 to 10 foot gap only 100 yards from shore when I new it was getting larger. Jim


----------



## moosetracks91

where do you get that mustang surivial suit?


----------



## MiketheElder

These folks were a pleasure to deal with.

http://www.michiganrescueconcepts.com/portal/


----------



## kimberkid

This story scared me. Where do you get these Mustang Survival Suits?

About how much do they run?

Do they have a built in life jacket? Or do you ware one under it?


----------



## MiketheElder

kimberkid said:


> This story scared me. Where do you get these Mustang Survival Suits?
> 
> About how much do they run?
> 
> Do they have a built in life jacket? Or do you ware one under it?


Click on the link in the post above yours.


----------



## kimberkid

Got it after I posted, OOPS! Thanks Mike.


----------



## Revan

I was trying to get the wife to come fishing with me this year. That is until she was reading over my shoulder and saw the original post here.:sad:


----------



## GaryFisherman

isn't the water only like 3 feet deep near the shore over there...I would have jumped and walked to the ice connected to shore and climbed up....anytime the ice breaks away you can count your going for a ride......

I remember that day...when there is a minimal amount of ice at Metro and you get an off shore wind then you are in trouble...That is why I never ice fish there....


----------



## GaryFisherman

The moral of the story is to use your brain so innocent firefighters and coast guard don't have to risk their lives so you can catch a perch...



just ducky said:


> Yes this is a great reminder for all of us, and I'm not trying to be facetious here, but what's the moral of the story? Many of us have been out on areas of the great lakes on 6" of ice before without incident. And I'm not suggesting it isn't dangerous to do so...I've ice fished since I was knee-high, and my attitude is any time you're ice fishing, you're taking a risk...PERIOD! But I still do it, just as most of you do. So again, what's the moral of the story? What do we want the newbie to know? My reason for asking that is I believe you can post that story all day, scary as hell, and potentially tragic as it is, and we're all still gonna see the news stories about guys getting caught on a floe this winter there. Things happen, and can happen to any of us. So what do we really want people to know. Obviously be careful and use your head, but what else...watch the weather forecast? Don't ice fish when there's an off-shore breeze? I just don't know what to tell someone about when ice is "safe enough"? Is there really such a thing? Sounds like I'm criticizing your post, and I'm not intending to. Just seems like a broken record that never ends....


----------



## Ed Michrina

GaryFisherman said:


> isn't the water only like 3 feet deep near the shore over there...I would have jumped and walked to the ice connected to shore and climbed up....anytime the ice breaks away you can count your going for a ride......
> 
> I remember that day...when there is a minimal amount of ice at Metro and you get an off shore wind then you are in trouble...That is why I never ice fish there....


No it was more like 5 to 6 foot. Its one of those, you had to be there. with my luck I'jump in and hit my head on the ice while everyone else found a chunk that was still connected to shore and walked off. When we first started the wind was almost dead with a very light on-shore breeze. The discovery channel did a special on that incident (storm stories) The weather guy was almost excited talking about it because it was such a freak storm/front. If you can still find it, its interesting to watch. 

QUOTE: The moral of the story is to use your brain so innocent firefighters and coast guard don't have to risk their lives so you can catch a perch...QUOTE

I Some day I'll be as perfect as you. Its just like those darn speeders on the icy roads. They wrongly judge the road conditions and put people, firefighters and police in jeopardy cleaning up their bad decision . While we are at it. Lets make boating illegal. I wouldn't want our CG or Firefighters to have to risk their lives in a storm or at night. over a silly perch or walleye dinner. 

OH-Never-mind that is what they are paid to do.


----------



## GaryFisherman

man...I have to much respect for others than to even think of putting their lives at risk in any scenario....it is just a bit selfish to know something is dangerous because of the conditions and still go ahead and do it knowing that you or others could die.

btw...driving on ice roads isn't wise either. Firefighers job is to not patrol and police others like a father would with a teenager who insists on doing any odd number of reckless things. 

Their job is to help individuals who in the normal course of life have things happen to them. Normal being the operative word here. Would you think it would be great idea that all of a sudden a bunch of smokers decided to smoke standing with open gas containers next to them and to do that repeatedly? and then the smokers insisted year in and year out to be rescued because of that behavior???

If this was a one off event then so be it. But everyyear some ice fishermen who have a sense ( and I use the word sense very loosely) of entitlement. The "I will do what I want when I want" mentality. they go out there when they know better. Ok. That is their choice but next time I hope they don't call for help like a lost child in a supermarket...don't put other lives at risk.. they don't deserve that.

I am glad you are still with us and I am glad noone died that night....


----------



## MiketheElder

Gary, I think you need to reread Post #1. READ IT, don't skim it.

It started out as a nice day then ALL OF A SUDDEN...........

You are way, way offbase here. BTW, the author of the story is also a public servant so he knows what public service is all about without your explanation.

Every year we see new people on the ice who are ill-prepared for the conditions. There are a few stories going around of a few people, who took advantage of the generosity of the Lake St. Clair Walleye Association this year, who had no idea what it is like to be out on the ice. Tennis shoes, pajama pants, spring weight jacket, no hat. This thread is for that guy. All-knowing people like you need not read or waste your (and our) time taking part in this thread.


----------



## shawnfire

i am a firefighter and it's our job to protect people and save property. No matter what happens, we don't know or ask what or why we just do. does it matter no.... i would rather try to save someone on the ice then to responed to the drunk driver that just hit a child thats for sure.


----------



## GaryFisherman

I understand that newbies can get in over their head. I also know people are humans and make mistakes in judgement. My concern is the reckless behavior of a certain element. 

I have read on here just this week of people using boards during last ice to cross open water to reach ice from the shore. This is obviously a recipe for disaster. The tone used by such "sportsmen" is a form of false bravado. That your not a man until you display such reckless behavior. Besides the obvious danger involved it sets a bad example to newbies especially kids, non fisherman and the public in general.

The bottom line is we never want to see anyone getting hurt during outdoor pursuits. 

@ Shawn..thank you for helping out and being an asset to society.


----------



## rouge hunter

Thanks I just read the original article and I must say it's a real eye opener. I will think twice when I get that what the hell, why not go for it next time. I truly want to thank you for sharing your experience. Hopefully your information will save someone's life.


----------



## TVCJohn

I read the OP and all posts after. Heck of a first hand story. 

I'm finally retiring out of the CG after 30 yrs. I was stationed at Air Station Detroit (SANGB) from 00-04 and Air Station Traverse City from 94-98. While I was at Detroit the air station flew on numerous ice cases up and down our area of operations. I remember ones from Tawas all the way towards Buffalo. Not a whole lot to add to what has already been posted. I might suggest a couple of things. From our perspective, a GPS can be a handy thing to have should you get stuck out on the ice, especially at night. Pay attention to the weather (especially the wind) and understand what effect that will have on where you are fishing. During the spring warming, any place that was on the westward end of a body of water you had to really pay attention to the wind. The westward end of Lake Erie seemed to create a fair amount of ice cases. At the time I was there, the ready crews would talk about the upcoming weather, the temps, wind direction, ice thickness and where much of the fishing has been taking place. As I recall, a classic scenerio is a warm trend with a westward wind on a weekend. Most folks fish on the weekend and the ice fills up with people, sleds, atv's, cars, equipment, etc. When folks fish quite a ways from shore, that puts a bit of weight on the ice and a big chunk would fracture off. A westward wind is present and of course that helps push the fractured chunk downwind. I know many reading this can recall some of the large ice cases from down there. 

Metro of course was another place with heavy traffic and prone to north and westward winds. I can recall a few times flying by Metro in our orange helo and seeing the folks fishing out towards the edge of the ice. Much like Erie, that concentrates the weight away from shore. I went by there one time and there was a big crack just off the beach. Someone made a wooded bridge so folks could still cross the crack and fish. 

Being at SANGB, we ice trained right there at Anchor Bay. If you ever find yourself needing to get hoisted by a helo, be prepard for the rotor wash as it is very strong. If the ice is slick, the rotor wash can cause you to loose your footing and fall. It will also be very cold with the wind chill and hard to keep your eyes open because of the tearing. Be prepared to leave your gear on the ice because we likely won't want you to bring it inside the helo as we need the space for the other stranded people. As I recall from an air crew who flew on a Lake Erie case, I think one fisherman asked them if there was anyway we could get his ATV in the helo. Needless to say his ATV didn't make the ride. As I recall the story, he was a little miffed we couldn't get his ATV off the ice. 

I can also recall a couple of cases, one in Anchor Bay and one in Saginaw, where the folks were traveling on snowmobiles at night and hit thin ice and went in. I can't remember which one but the aircrew was able to locate the sled tracks that night and followed them to the hole in the ice. A very tragic ending. 

Somewhere I have some pics of a vehicle that went in on the north end of Anchor Bay. I recall vehicles going thru a few of times. I was fishing on Lake Skegmog up here near TC yesterday. Someone drove their vehicle out on the ice. When I got there, there was a fresh crack about 3" wide right at the boat ramp where they drove onto the ice. I don't know if they caused it or not but they had to drive over it when they were coming back in. I will never be brave enough to drive my vehicle on the ice....but that's just me. 

So anyway...my humble suggestions....carry a cell phone, a GPS, pay attention to the weather/wind and get off the ice if any doubt. It just isn't worth it. You can always fish another day.


----------



## bankerman

Great post. I dug around and saw Mustang survival suits for $500 on Amazon, etc. Expensive maybe, but not much more than any other ice fishing bibs and coat. Michigan Rescue Concepts had them starting at $367. Do they sell retail? Will check out the other ice safety posts. I went thru the ice on a 4 wheeler on Simcoe, luckily only 3' deep. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6Speed

Bump..


----------



## UPEsox

Frabil i-float coat is another option. It's the only float coat on the market thats approved by USCG as a PFD and a bit cheaper than full on survival suit. I should add the jacket is warm as heck and also great for late season musky fishing on big water.

Unfortunately they stopped making them so youll have to Amazon it


----------



## 6Speed

Bump....


----------



## bankerman

Instead, I finished off my "ensemble" of Striker overalls and coat. They float and I dont look like Johnny Gage or Roy Desoto for Squad 51. Frank's had the coat on sale at the Ultimate Fishing Show. Picked up an Otter Pro Cottage as well. Great deals.


bankerman said:


> Great post. I dug around and saw Mustang survival suits for $500 on Amazon, etc. Expensive maybe, but not much more than any other ice fishing bibs and coat. Michigan Rescue Concepts had them starting at $367. Do they sell retail? Will check out the other ice safety posts. I went thru the ice on a 4 wheeler on Simcoe, luckily only 3' deep.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sent from my SM-G930P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6Speed

Bump


----------



## toots

MiketheElder said:


> For all the newbies on this site, please read this twice.
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> The date was Dec. 29 1999. Me and 3 friends were fishing a few hundred yards of Metro beach. We were on 6 &#8220; of good ice there was a light breeze blowing in shore with a little misty rain.
> I was sitting facing shore, in a one man shanty, door open My friends on buckets next to me. Out of nowhere a powerful wind hit me in the face. It was so strong it made me stand up and when I did my shanty blew from under me.
> There were approx 50 persons on the ice and everyone started running at once towards shore. By the time we got to 100 yards form shore, our progress was stopped by an open pressure crack, only 8 foot wide. All 20 of us on the wrong side of the crack, looked for options with in minutes the crack was 10 foot. We were on an ice chunk 1/2 by 1/2 mile.
> I made my first call 911 when I realized the ice chunk was not connected to shore. After 1/2 hr passed we could hear sirens . Another 1/2 hr passed and the wave height was 2 foot and I realized the ice was sinking and breaking at a slow rate forcing us to walk further out. The temp dropped 20 degrees and a snow squall blew in. I made my second call and my phone went dead. Another 1/2 hr. finally a boat. Harrison fire dept. showed in a 14 ft jon boat with an 8 hr. motor. Wave height was 4 ft. and the light was fading. Eight persons made it on the boat , one fire fighter stayed on the ice with us. 1 hr later we found out the boat almost sunk and they were sending out a hovercraft. The Fire fighters light went dead and radio got wet. (no flares) we watched as the hovercraft drove from Metro to Ginos 1/2 hr later 3 got a ride on the Hovercraft.
> 12 still on the ice including my 2 friends. I know the lake and could barely see with the dark and snow we were passing Metro. Into the big lake I knew it was bad. We long ago left our gear on the ice and watched it go under as the ice sunk in the ever increasing waves. We were forced to keep heading out on thinner ice.
> Another hour of cold wet hell. It was time to lay on the ice covered with 2 inches of water. Clothing was freezing. Finally a helicopter. As they lit us up I could see the ice swelling up to up and down by about a foot. I thought it was from the helicopter turbulence pushing on the ice. It was a 20 min. ride to Selfridge and 10 min ride back due to wind. Another 1/2 hr. As the light hit the ice I could see it was swelling 3 to 4 foot and I lost sight of my friends only yards away. I fully realized This was wave action and the ice was about to break. Another flight off me my 2 friends and 3 person along with the fire fighter left. Another half hour. We were lying on only a approx. 300 yards of ice, water on both sides. This time the light scared the hell out of me. Ice was breaking up and flexing terribly. I was the last one on the Helicopter. I felt a relief that I couldn&#8217;t describe and felt sick that my friends one person and the fire fighter were still out there
> As we lifted off I watched the ice break up completely . The waves and ice chunks were huge.
> My one friend did not have a life jacket on he was holding on to a hunk of ice that kept rolling his hood froze to the ice and it turned him under. He was exhausted and let his arms go, giving up. He saw a bright light and thought it was the end . It was the helicopter. The rescuer dunked and grabbed him. They got everyone accept my other friend and Fire fighter, who were picked up by the hovercraft. On the way back in the hovercraft it ran out of gas and capsized found 20 min later by the Helicopter.
> Later we found that our group had our last rights read to us by a priest from shore and that we had drifted into Canada past the light .
> I commend the Cost guard They were the only professionals that Could have helped us. also the Fire fighter who was involved on the ice.
> 
> 
> Ed Michrina
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I bought a Mustang Survival Suit because of this thread and I plan on buying one for my son for Christmas.
> 
> I'm glad I've gotten the chance to know you, my friend.
> 
> Big Mike


Thank you for your story. I think flares should be carried by ice fishermen ,same ass in boating.


----------



## Divers Down

I’m seriously thinking about an Epirb. When things go Tits up, you’ll save a lot of precious time by simply pressing a save me button.


----------



## Ralph Smith

toots said:


> Thank you for your story. I think flares should be carried by ice fishermen ,same ass in boating.


I take my expired flares from the boat and put in ice gear. 😉


----------



## 6Speed

Ralph Smith said:


> I take my expired flares from the boat and put in ice gear.


That's a great idea Ralph. I usually let my wife or new boaters fire my expired ones so they know what it will be like if the day ever comes. Good tip...


----------



## charminultra

I choose the 8 foot swim over the iceberg ride in this scenario.


----------



## straightShot

6Speed said:


> That's a great idea Ralph. I usually let my wife or new boaters fire my expired ones so they know what it will be like if the day ever comes. Good tip...


Be careful. Things can escalate quickly since flares are a distress signal. Your wife or the new boaters could be charged with a federal felony for firing flares in a non-distress situation.


----------



## wildcoy73

as bad as it is, I guess I have a slight scare of the ice right now..
it's been two years since I took my plunge and spent 45 minutes in the water.
I have yet to go ice fishing since.
I love to ice fish, just for some reason can not get myself to commit to go.
it's one thing to go down, it's another to watch people and cops from the shore line not being able to assist you.
All you can do is pray and wait for the correct help to arrive.
the whole time I hung on to the side of the ice, was how bad I felt for leaving my daughter without her dad at 3 years old.
Death did not scare me. that one thing was the only thing I was so upset at.
I did have pics with me, was able to get out once, but broke right back in, and once the rubber boots are willed with water, your not getting out.

BUY YOURSELF A FLOATING SUIT.
IF ICE IS EVEN A BIT QUESTIONABLE, DONT GO.

Live to fish another day. Don't ever feel my pain of leaving your love ones over something that you can prevent most the time.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

